# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  neue Hompage über Thailand

## schiene

Hallo
Bin gerade dabei ne neue Hompage über Thailand zu basteln.Ist gerade im Anfangsstadium und braucht noch ne weile bis zur Fertigstellung
Allerdings hab ich nicht all zuviel Ahnung von PC Programme und muß noch bissel üben.
Sinn der Seite soll es sein,Leuten welche das erste mal nach Thailand reisen kurze Tips,Infos und Ratschläge zu geben.Natürlich werden auch noch Bilder dazu eingestellt.
Wie gesagt,die Seite ist erst im Aufbau, aber ich würde mich sehr über eure Meinung,Ratschläge und Tips dazu freuen.
Hier der Link:
http://www.thailand-infos.wg.am/index.html

----------


## Enrico

Ich würde mich freuen wenn du diese Idee in die Siamwiki einbauen tätest :traurig:

----------


## schiene

Gerne Enrico,aber dafür muß ich mich erst mal mit dem Wiki befassen.Spricht aber nichts dagegen wenn das der Wikichef  für mich macht :aetsch:

----------

Gib mir etwas Zeit, hab mächtig was um die Ohren.

René

----------


## schiene

die bekommst du Rene,

----------



----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Schiene, 
macht doch für`n Anfänger einen ganz guten Eindruck.

Über einen Beitrag musste ich schmunzeln.

*Es ist in Thailand illegal, das Haus ohne Unterwäsche zu verlassen.*

Das war jetzt kein Witz? Und was steht denn bei unterlassener Wäscheleistung für ne Strafe drauf?

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

Kann ich dir auch nicht sagen,aber hab das unter "kuriose Gesetze"gefunden.Wenn den § die Polizei in Pattaya wüßte hätten sie zumindest ne neue Einnahmequelle  ::

----------


## schiene

Hab mal wieder bissel an  meiner Hp gebastelt.Wie gefällts euch?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Was hast du verändert?

----------


## Samuianer

"Ohne Unterwaesche" hmmmmmm....
 Also quasi bedeckt nackt!?

Wie soll das denn an die Oeffentlichkeit kommen?

Da muss ja der Klaeger, als Spanner verklagt werden!

Oder seh' ich das falsch?

Ist "auf der Terasse" oder "im Garten" auch schon "Verlassen des Hauses"?

----------


## schiene

> Was hast du verändert?


Neue Bilderrubriken,und paar andere Kleinigkeiten.
@Samuianer
denke mal das es erst ab dem verlassen des eigenen Grundstücks zählt.Staatlich geprüfter Unterwäschekonrtrolleur  ::  so könnte man Arbeitsplätze schaffen.  :cool:

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Staatlich geprüfter Unterwäschekonrtrolleur so könnte man Arbeitsplätze schaffen.


Wo muß man sich bewerben? 
Ich bin dann aber nur für die saubere Unterwäsche zuständig. Die schmutzige kann jemand anders kontrollieren.  :cool:

----------


## schiene

ob schmutzig oder nicht ist  nicht die Frage,es geht darum ob oder ob keine Unterwäsche getragen wird :aetsch:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Schon klar, meinte ja auch nur falls herausstellt, dass zwar UW getragen wird, diese aber schmutzig ist..."Cobra übernehmen Sie!"

Verstehste?  :aetsch:

----------


## schiene

Cobra ist der Spitzname von meinem Schwiegervater und der hat immer Unterwäsche an :yes:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na dann versteht der doch was davon!

----------


## guenny

Schiene,
kleiner Tip:
Lass die Links auf der entsprechenden Seite auf einer neuen Seite öffnen, nicht auf deiner. Sonst sind die Leute auf einer anderen Seite und finden evtl. nicht mehr zurück. Geht ganz schnell.

----------


## schiene

Danke,werd mal sehen ob ichs hinbekomme :super:

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Lass die Links auf der entsprechenden Seite auf einer neuen Seite öffnen, nicht auf deiner. Sonst sind die Leute auf einer anderen Seite und finden evtl. nicht mehr zurück. Geht ganz schnell.


Versuchs mal hier mit

sorry geht nicht, die Software setzt den Html Tag immer um.

Enrico, wie kann ich den hier einen html Link auskommentieren???

----------


## schiene

thanks,werds mal versuchen

----------


## guenny

oder so konkret: NamederSeite

----------


## Daniel Sun

Halt, Stopp, hab 3 oder 4 mal editiert.

Die Software setzt den HTML Tag immer um....


so gehts:

>a href="LINKADRESSE" target="_blank">LINKNAME

Der erste und der letzte halt andersrum.

----------


## guenny

Also nochmal:
(a href="www.henerim.de" target="_blank")test(/a)
Genau,
man ersetze die runden Klammern durch die äquivalenten spitzen "<" oder ">"

----------


## schiene

ok,werds die Tage mal richten :yes:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Womit bearbeitest du denn deine Heimseite?

----------


## schiene

das ist nen Anbieter für Webseiten/Hompage.Die bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten sind ziemlich eingeschränkt und es steht nicht all zuviel zur Verfügung.Dafür ist es kostenlos und einfach zu bedienen.
nennt sich
http://www.web-gear.com/my.php

----------


## Daniel Sun

Also so eine Art "online-Editor".

Aber dafür sieht es doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.

----------


## schiene

Bin ja Amateur und echt nicht viel Ahnung davon.Deshalb ist das schon ok,wenn die Bearbeitungsfunktionen nicht so komplex sind.Machs halt bissel aus Zeitvertreib von Arbeit aus und nen bissel lernt man immer dazu.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Soso, von der Arbeit....

----------


## schiene

pst,mein Chef sitzt neben mir und schaut zu  ::

----------


## Enrico

Kein Link oder Banner zu unserer Seite  ::

----------


## schiene

Enrico,ich werds sofort erledigen  :: 
 :computer: 

so,bei den Links auf Platz1

----------


## Enrico

looool, war Spass

PS   ::   :Nono:   :boxen:   :Zunge rausstrecken: rügel:  :smt064 

Schiene, kein Problem...

----------


## schiene

bist ja noch wach,kannst nicht schlafen oder hat dich der heutige tag so mitgenommen?

----------

Wann kommen denn die Worte und Sätze im Sprachlexikon? Bin doch immer froh, wenn ich meine Frau mit Worten überraschen kann, die ich nicht von ihr gelernt habe!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

Denke die nächsten Tage werde ich anfangen.Weiß nur noch nicht richtig wie ich es mit der Aussprache per Schrift rüberbringe.

----------


## guenny

> Hier finden sie eineige nützliche Links zum Thema Thailand:


Eineiige oder einige   ::

----------


## schiene

Thanks für die Info,werds gleich mal verbessern :super:

----------

> Denke die nächsten Tage werde ich anfangen.Weiß nur noch nicht richtig wie ich es mit der Aussprache per Schrift rüberbringe.


Schreib es doch einfach wie man es spricht nur bitte ohne Dialekt WEDER Sächsisch noch Hessich aber Isaan ist OK!

----------


## guenny

Was hast du eigentlich gegen hessisch?
Is doch fast wie Isaan:
Chok dii Khap <----> Schockel die Kapp  ::

----------

Wollte keinen Hessen beleidigen aber Thai mit hessischem Akzent versteht meine Frau bestimmt nicht

----------


## schiene

meiste so wie ein Thai keinen "Isaanie" versteht  ::

----------

> meiste so wie ein Thai keinen "Isaanie" versteht


Korrekt!

----------


## schiene

hab mal wieder bissel gebastelt,vor allem in der Rubrik Interessantes und Tips für den Urlaub
http://www.thailand-infos.wg.am/interessantes.html
Habt ihr noch Ideen und Vorschläge?

----------


## schiene

Wer kann mir noch ein paar eigene Bilder mit "Buddhas" für meine HP zur verfügung stellen?
Ich habe meine Digikamera leider noch nicht so lange und würde gerne ein paar Bilder mehr auf meine HP einbauen.
http://www.thailand-infos.wg.am/buddha.html

----------


## schiene

ich suche noch paar Bilder von verschiedenen Obstsorten aus Thailand welche ich in meiner Hp mit vorstellen möchte.z.b.Litschi,Mango,die kleinen Bananen oder was sonst noch so wächst.
Wer hat noch paar Bilder welche ich mit verwenden kann?danke im Voraus  ::  
Sie sollen hier mit rein:
http://www.thailand-infos.wg.am/obst....pflanzen.html

----------


## schiene

Ich habe seit dem 28.7.09 auf meiner Startseite links unten einen Flaggencounter eingebaut.Nun kann man sehen aus welchen Ländern Besucher auf der HP waren.Die Flaggen der Länder werden angezeigt und wenn man sie anglickt bekommt man alle Infos über das jeweilige Land.

Bisher:
Deutschland:52
Thailand:4
USA:2
Schweiz:1
Russland:1
Österreich:1

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Wer hat noch paar Bilder welche ich mit verwenden kann?


Rahm- od. Zimtapfel > Noi Na > ????????

http://img19.myimg.de/noina75c0f.gif
800px × 600px = genau wie die anderen  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ladyfingers (Bananen) > Gluai lep müh naang > ???????????????

http://666kb.com/i/bb5d48smunq945p7v.jpg

----------


## schiene

Hab mal wieder bissel an meiner HP rumgebastelt.
Neu dazugekommen sind die Bereiche:
-*Thailands Tierwelt*-
- *Ochideen,Blumen,Blüten*
und geplant habe ich noch
*auf Thailands Strassen*.
Hier sollen alle möglichen und unmöglichen Verkehrsmittel von Autos,Tuktuks,Rickschas Mopeds u.v.a. gezeigt werden.
Wer Bilder beisteuern will/kann,ich baue sie gerne mit ein!!!
Habt ihr noch Idee oder Verbesserungsvorschlaöge für die HP?

----------


## schiene

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen ein Problem mit meiner HP.Wenn man die Seite aufruft und 2-4  Bereiche angeklickt hat sieht man keine Bilder mehr und es ist nur noch die Seiteneinteilung zu sehen.Hat jemand einen Tip was ich da machen kann??

----------


## Enrico

Hier ist alles in Ordnung. Wird an deinem Cache liegen, lösch den mal...

----------


## schiene

> Hier ist alles in Ordnung. Wird an deinem Cache liegen, lösch den mal...


nun sag mir mal was nen Cache ist und warum es bei mir auf Arbeit auch ist.manchmal gehts,aber wenn man schnell hintereinander die Seiten anklickt kommt irgendwann nix!
Wenn man die Seite neu lädt gehts auch wieder und irgendwann nach paar klicks sieht man nix mehr.

----------


## schiene

kann es sein das mir jemand durch das Gästebuch etwas untergejubelt hat??
Wenn ich darauf gehe und dann auf einen anderen bereich ist es meist so.

----------


## Enrico

Untergejubelt hat dir keiner was, deine Seite ist sauber. Aber kommt vom Gästebuch, konnte es nun auch nachvollziehen. Aber da wirst du mal den Support deines Anbieters anschreiben müssen.

----------


## schiene

ok,werde es mal ne Weile beobachten und wenns nicht besser wird mal nachfragen.
Danke für deine Infos!  ::

----------


## Enrico

Schick gleich ne Mail mit deinem Problem, von alleine löst sich das nicht so schnell.

----------


## schiene

> Schick gleich ne Mail mit deinem Problem, von alleine löst sich das nicht so schnell.


hab ich gemacht und es scheint ein allgemein bekanntes Problem zu sein!!
Hab schon einen Lösungsvorschlag von denen bekommen und muss es mal die Tage probieren.
Danke für deine Hilfe  ::

----------


## schiene

und es geht wieder  ::

----------


## Enrico

Und was wars?

----------


## schiene

> Und was wars?


keine Ahnung!!
Ich sollte ein anderes Design wählen,und dann wiederzurück zu meinem wechseln.Das wars schon.

----------


## Enrico

Aha, Cache auf dem Server bzw. Templates aktualisieren...

----------


## schiene

Ich hab mal wieder ein neue Seite meiner HP zugefügt.
Hier habe ich ein paar Bildpräsentationen unserer letzten Urlaubsziele zusammen gestellt.
Vielleicht gefällts dem ein oder anderen,auch wenn ihr die meisten Bilder davon kennt.
Thailand Infos - Thailand Info Site - Reiseberichte/Travelogues

Intersannt finde ich auch das schon Besucher aus über 77 Ländern auf meiner HP waren wie man auf dem Flaggencounter sehen kann.

----------

